# Friend won a trip to Vegas...



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

And we have to choose among:
Harrah's
Bally's
Rio
Flamingo

Which would you pick and why?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

While I haven't been to Vegas in 5 years, of those I'd chose Bally's.

It has a S. Central strip location, is attached to Paris, has better food options, and has a somewhat more mature crowd.

2. Flamingo (a step below Bally's but acceptable)
3. Harrah's (loud)
4. Rio (Off Strip)

Great Vegas rating site...

https://www.cheapovegas.com/vegas_contact.php


----------

